# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] خلـيك جريء واتعلم إزاي تـبدأ مشروعك الصغـير ... وإحـلم معـانا ببكره

## أيمن خطــاب

*



كيف تبدأ مشروعـــك الجديد
( الجــزء الأول )





[frame="2 80"]
المشاريع الاقتصادية الصغيرة والمتوسطة 

من أهم مراحل الحياة عند الشباب ..، هي بعد نيل شهادة الثانوية العامة و القبول في الجامعة ، والتخرج منها ، هو تأمين العمل و النجاح به .. وقد يلجأ بعض الشباب الى العمل الحكومي أو العمل بالقطاع الخاص كأجراء ، أو التفكير بالهجرة .. أو تأسيس مشاريع اقتصادية يديرونها و يعملون بها لأنفسهم ..

و سنتعرض إن شاء الله في هذه السلسلة للتعرف على أنماط التفكير لدى الشباب ، وتسلسلهم في إنجاز مثل تلك المشاريع ، منذ بدء التفكير بالمشروع ، وحتى تسيير أعماله ، وما هي المشاكل التي ستواجههم في كل مرحلة ، وسنقدم بعض الاقتراحات للتغلب على كل مشكلة من تلك المشاكل ، أو حتى التحذير من الوقوع بالمشكلة قبل حدوثها .. راجين من العلي القدير أن نوفق في طرحنا ، بعيدا عن التعقيدات اللفظية التي قد تحول دون التعامل مع مثل هذا الموضوع ..[/frame]



تمهيــــــــــــــد 

المشروع الاقتصادي الصغير ، هو ذلك المشروع الذي يقوم على تقديم خدمة أو انتاج مادة واحدة ، وبرأسمال بسيط ولا يحتاج الا لشخص واحد أو خمسة أشخاص في أحسن الأحوال .. فوكالة توزيع غاز للبيوت تعتبر مشروعا صغيرا اذا اقتصرت على شخص أو شخصين ومعهم سيارة توزيع واحدة ، فاذا تطورت وأصبحت تغطي أحياء عدة في مدينة ، ولها فروع وعدة سيارات ، تصبح مشروعا متوسطا .. و اذا تعدت ذلك للتوزيع في محافظة كاملة أو اقليم فانها تصبح مشروع كبير .. كما أن صالون حلاقة ، أو مطعم متواضع ، أو مقهى ، كلها تندرج تحت المشاريع الصغرى ، هي و البستان أو مزرعة لانتاج الدجاج اللاحم الخ ....


أولا : التفكير بالمشروع 

مقومات أي مشروع : يقوم أي مشروعة على أربعة ركائز ، كما تقوم المنضدة على أربعة قوائم :

1ـ المال : وهو ما يجب توفيره لتغطية نفقات التأسيس و التشغيل في مراحله الأولى .. وهذا تحدده دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية من المشروع ..
2 ـ الإدارة : وهي التي تتولى المشروع منذ مرحلة و ضع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية .. حتى مراحل الانتاج و قبض الأثمان و دفع الكلف الخ ..
3 ـ العمال : وهم الذين سيقومون بتمشية أمور الانتاج و تنفيذ رؤى الإدارة .
4 ـ المستلزمات : وتشمل ، الأرض ( بحالة المشاريع الزراعية) والآلات ، وأدوات الانتاج ، والمواد الخام ...


صعوبات يعانيها الشباب عند التفكير بمشروع  

تبرز فكرة في رأس الشاب نتيجة لرؤيته أحد زملاءه ، أو دخوله لمطعم أو مطبعة أو مزرعة الخ .. فيكون صورا وردية لأصحاب تلك المشاريع ، بصورة أولية ، غير دقيقة ، ويضع في مخيلته أنه سينجح لو عمل المشروع الفلاني ، لكنه سيتعرض لعدة صعوبات منها :

1 ـ عدم الحصول على معلومات دقيقة وحقيقية عن مثل تلك المشاريع ، لغياب المؤسسات الضرورية التي تقدم مثل تلك الخدمات ، حتى بثمن ..
2 ـ تفاوت آراء من يستشيرهم حول ذلك المشروع ، ما بين المشجع المتهور ، والحذر المحبط ..
3 ـ عدم صدق من يسألهم من أصحاب المشاريع المماثلة ، حتى لو كانوا يخسروا فانهم لا يبينون ذلك خوفا من التشفي .. وان كانوا يربحوا ، لا يرغبوا في إضافة منافس جديد لهم ..
4 ـ صعوبة اللغة المكتوبة في كتب الاقتصاد الأكاديمي ، وعدم مطابقتها لتفاصيل الحياة العملية اليومية .. وذلك إما لقدمها ، أو نقلها من مصادر لا تتساوى مع واقع البلاد ..
5 ـ ان الرغبة الجامحة لمن يفكر في مشروع ، تجعله يستحسن رأي من يشجعه ، ويهمل ولا يفحص رأي من يحذره ....


كيف توضع دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية  

اذا سألك أحدهم ، ما هو رأيك بأن أعمل المشروع الفلاني ؟ و أجبته ، إحذر من ذلك .. فإنه سيسألك لماذا ؟ .. و ان أجبته توكل على الله .. وان شاء الله تشوف ألف خير .. سيبدأ بالقول : طيب ، واذا واجهتنا المشكلة الفلانية ؟ 

ان دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية ، ستجيب على كل التساؤلات التي وردت في المقدمة ، أو قد ترد على لسان المنتقدين أو المشاركين أو المساهمين أو الدائنين .

ما هي العوامل الواجب مراعاتها في وضع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية:

1 ـ تدريب النفس على الحياد ، في وضع الدراسة ، وان لا يتأثر واضع الدراسة برغباته الشخصية ، أو بالأحكام المسبقة .. فان فعل ، فسدت الدراسة .

2 ـ أخذ عينات حقيقية لإخضاعها للدراسة ، فلا يجوز مثلا أن تسأل رعاة في البرية عن ضرورة وجود منقذ سباحة ، في المسابح الخاصة ‍‍!

3 ـ أخذ عينات زمانية متفاوتة وصادقة ، فلا يجوز أن تضع دراسة عن استهلاك الآيس كريم ، وتذهب لتجمع حجم المبيعات في شهري ديسمبر ويناير .

4 ـ الاستعانة بدوائر الاحصاءات الحكومية ، والبلديات أو الجهات التي تمنح ترخيص مثل المشروع ( قيد الدراسة) .. ومعرفة أعداد من يمتلك مثل تلك المشاريع ، ومعدل زيادة أعداد تلك المشاريع سنويا ..

5 ـ عند السؤال عن أهمية المادة المنوي انتاجها ، على واضع الدراسة ان يسأل عينات متعددة من المنتجين ، ومثلهم من الوسطاء ، ومثلهم من المستهلكين .. 

6 ـ على واضع الدراسة معرفة ، تدفق المادة المنتجة ، و ذبذبات ذلك التدفق ، فتوزيع سائل التدفئة ، له مواسمه ، و توزيع قوالب الثلج مثلا له مواسمه ، فعلى واضع الدراسة ، كي يخمن كمية انتاجه على وجه الدقة ، أن يراعي ذلك .

7 ـ على واضع الدراسة ، أن يضع في الحسبان ، علاقة المالك بالإدارة ، وعلاقة الإدارة بمعرفة أسرار و فنيات المهنة .. فلا يكفي أن يكون المالك صاحب مال وفير .. لكنه يفتقد الى ادارات ثقة ، ويفتقد بنفس الوقت على القدرة التقييمية لما يحدث في المشروع .

حقا ان ذلك ليس له علاقة بالمشروع .. لكن له علاقة بتوصية واضع الدراسة فقد تنصح أحد صوته قوي و جيد أن يذهب ليصبح مؤذنا ، ولكن لن يكون ذلك لأخرس !

8 ـ دراسة البدائل بشكل جيد ، ومدى تغيرها .. ففي الشهرين الأولين من السنة تقل الخضراوات و يبرد الطقس و تصبح أسعار اللحوم والدواجن في أعلى وضع .. هنا اذا اكتشف أحد التجار تلك الحالة ، وغامر في استيراد باخرة دجاج مجمد .. على ضوء اسعار الشتاء ، فانها ستصل بالصيف ، حيث تكثر الخضراوات و الألبان و الناتج المحلي من المادة المستوردة ، فسيهبط سعرها بكل تأكيد ..

9 ـ على واضع الدراسة ان يراعي نسبة الاستهلاك السنوي للمكائن والآلات والمباني بشكل جيد ، و يعرف مدى الاندثار السنوي .. كما عليه أن يعرف معدلات التضخم السنوي في البلد الذي توضع به الدراسة ....


تمويل المشاريع  

يحبذ الشباب بطبيعتهم العفوية ، أن يعملوا دون أن ينتقدهم أحد ، وهذه الصفة آتية من تجلي مرحلة فيض الطاقة والاعتداد بالنفس .. فلذلك هم يفضلون أن يكون لهم مشاريع خاصة على أن يعملوا بالأجر ..  لكن اقتران فرحة الحصول على عمل ، التي باتت من المناسبات السعيدة لدى الناس ، جعلت الشباب يتنازلوا عن أحد طباعهم الهامة ، وهي اللاإنضباط واللاخنوع .. والتي تقترن كما قلنا بتلقي أوامر أرباب العمل .. 

لذا تبرز عند الشباب باستمرار أحلام امتلاك مشروع خاص .. و أصبح الشاب وهو ينتظر فرصة عمل عند الآخرين ، يسعى حثيثا لامتلاك وتأسيس مشروعه الخاص ، واضعا أولوياته أن يكون وحيدا فالطبيعة العربية لا تميل الى المشاركة بالأساس ، الا اذا تم إجبارها و تدريبها على قبول المشاركة ..

لا يلقى الشاب من أهله تشجيعا كبيرا .. بل ينظرون نحوه بوجوم وعدم رضا عندما يطرح لهم فكرة تأسيس مشروع خاص ، فيقوم الوالد بإطلاق العنان لخياله ، عن نوعية المغامرة التي سيقوم بها ابنه ، و كيفية تأمين مبلغ تلك المغامرة ، فغالبا يعيش الأبناء بوهم تجاه تقدير ثروات أهلهم ، ولا يبتدئوا بمعرفة حقيقة أهلهم المالية الا في التفكير بمشاريع خاصة .. لذلك يفضل الآباء لأبناءهم الوظيفة الحكومية أو في القطاع الخاص على البدء في مشروع خاص.

هنا تبدأ مواضعة الأفكار المالية لدى الشاب تأخذ طريقها ، فيسلسل أولوياته كالاتي :

1 ـ البحث عن ممول ، يدفع له المال ، ليقوم هو بالإدارة والعمل ! .. ولن يجد لأن عهده بالعمل لا يجعل الآخرين يثقون بمثل تلك المغامرات ..

2 ـ البحث عن شريك يدفع تكاليف التأسيس ، ويقوم هو بتسديد ما عليه بعد الانتاج ، ان احتمال مثل تلك الصيغ قد تكون واردة في قطاع الشحن ، حيث يربط الممولون سواق الشاحنات في مثل تلك العلاقة ، لضمان حماسهم و صدقهم ..

3 ـ التوجه للإقتراض من صناديق خاصة للشباب ، تؤسسها بعض الحكومات العربية ، أو تكون مربوطة بالأوقاف ، كصناديق الأيتام وغيرها .. وقد يجد الشاب غايته في تلك الصناديق ولكنه قد يعاني من ايجاد الكفيل أو الضمان للقرض .. أو أن المبلغ الذي سيمنح له كقرض لا يكفي أصلا ..

4 ـ التوجه للبنوك ( المصارف ) .. ورغم الارتباك الذي يذهب به الشاب الى البنك ، يتصارع مع نفسه ، على أن هذا العمل حلال أم حرام ؟ وفي البنك يكتشف أنه ليس من السهولة تأمين مثل تلك القروض .

على أي حال ان تأمين القرض بالنهاية ، أو تأمين الممول ، بعد الجهد الجهيد ولكن بكمية أقل مما كان الشاب يطمح بها ستجعل الشاب أمام ضغوط كثيرة من:

1ـ عدم معرفة كيفية تسديد القرض ، لنقص المال الكافي اللازم لجعل المشروع يعمل ، وينتج ويسدد الشاب أقساطه .. بل وضع في حرج جديد وهو تكملة المبالغ اللازمة للبدء بالمشروع ..

2 ـ ان قلة الحيلة لدى الشباب تجعلهم يقبلوا بتقسيط القروض وفق إرادة المقرض ، وهذا مما يضعهم في أجواء غير أمينة على دوام مشاريعهم ، سواء كانت نفسية أم مادية ..

3 ـ في حالات عدم الوفاء بتسديد القرض أو أقساطه منذ البداية .. فسيسير الشاب و يعتقد أن كل العيون تتطلع اليه لأنه لم يسدد .. ثم تكثر شكواه ، فيفقد ثقة المتعاملين معه شيئا فشيئا ..

4 ـ قد يحاول الشاب المقترض ، أن يحتاط الى تأمين تسديد القرض بوقت مبكر ، فيذهب لطلب قرض من صديق أو تأجيل تسديد قسط من أجل الإيفاء بالقرض الأهم .. ان هذا يخلق ارباكا شديدا ....
يتبــــــع



النص منقول للفائدة
وتم التنسيق والإعداد
بواســطــــــــــــــــة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كيف تبدأ مشروعـــك الجديد
( الجــزء الثاني )




التصرف السليم بالمال  

عندما ينتهي المبتدئ بوضع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية وتقييمها جيدا ، ويؤمن مبلغا من المال كاف للبدء بالمشروع .. ولنأخذ على سبيل المثال مطعما أو مزرعة دجاج لاحم أو صالون حلاقة أو محل لبيع إكسسوارات أجهزة الكمبيوتر .. ولقد وضعت في الأمثلة السابقة وحدة توظيف مالي تعادل ال 20 ألف دولار .. ووضعت معها أوقات التدفق المالي من خلال المبيعات المتوقعة ، أو الخدمات التي سيدفع مقابلها بعض المال كمردود .. لقد وضعنا المبلغ أعلاه كمبلغ مدروس لمثل تلك المشاريع ..


ان التدفق المالي الوارد وضع على أساس مدروس .. لكن تبقى هناك بعض المفاجئات التي ممكن أن تظهر خارج توقعات الدراسة ، فقد يصاب فوج الدجاج اللاحم بمرض النيوكاسل أو التهاب القصبات أو السلمونيلا ، قبل البيع بأسبوع ، يعني وقد تكون المبالغ المصروفة تعادل 13 ألف دولار لفوج من 10 آلاف كتكوت .. ولن يستطيع صاحب المشروع ( المبتدئ) في هذه الحالة أن يسترد أكثر من خمسة آلاف دولار ..

أو أن يكون المطعم أو صالون الحلاقة ، قد وضع تصور التدفق المالي فيه على أساس 50 زبون يوميا .. ويحدث أن عدد الزبون لا يصل الى خمسة في اليوم لسبب أو لآخر .. وتسير تلك الأحوال لمدة شهرين مثلا ..  أو أن يكون محل الإكسسوارات لأجهزة الكمبيوتر .. قد وضع بالعرض بما قيمته 10 آلاف دولار .. ولم يتم بيع تلك المعروضات ، وحدث هبوط بالأسعار لمثل تلك المعروضات ..

هذه الاحتمالات المذكورة كمفاجئات ، كيف التعامل معها ؟

1 ـ في الأنماط المذكورة لا يحبذ الالتزام بتسديد القروض فيما لو كان المال مقترض .. قبل عام من بدء المشروع ..
2 ـ اذا كان المال من مصدر مأمون ، كأن يكون من المدخرات ، أو من الأهل ، يفضل الاحتفاظ بثلث المبلغ العام كرصيد إحتياطي للمفاجئات .. و أن تكون المشتريات ثلثها بالنقد .. والثلثين بدفعات أحدهما تكون بعد ضمان توافر التدفق بشهر ..
3 ـ أن لا يبالغ المبتدئ بالانشاءات في أول مشروعه .. فان وجد مطعما أو صالونا للحلاقة أو مزرعة دجاج قائمة ، ليأخذها بالايجار ، ريثما يتمكن من معرفة خبايا المهنة التي امتهنها حديثا ..
4 ـ أن لا يخدع اذا ما كان التدفق المالي عاليا في البداية ، كأن يرى حجم مبيعاته زاد عن المبلغ الذي وظفه في البداية .. فمثلا رأى أن ما دخل عليه وصل 10 آلاف دولار في الشهر الأول .. فيقوم بالتوسع السريع .. بل عليه الالتزام بفكرة ( الأثلاث) .. ثلث احتياط وثلث لتغطية شيكات الشهر وثلث للصرف النقدي والتشغيل ..
5 ـ أن ينتبه في فترات التدفق المالي العالي ، من الالتفات لشؤون المبتدئ الشخصية كأن يقوم بشراء سيارة أو البدء ببناء بيت أو غيره .. 
6ـ أن يستثمر فترة ازدهار مشروعه ، ببناء شبكة علاقات عامة تفيده في مشروعه ، كالتحري عن مصادر للشراء أرخص ، وأمكنة تسويق أوسع الخ .
7 ـ أن يلازم مشروعه ، حتى وان كانت أموره جيدة ، و لا ينجر الى سهرات وعلاقات تبعده عن التركيز في مشروعه ..


قرارات الشراء .. توقيتها  

 قلنا أن التجارة الموفقة : ثلثاها الشراء الموفق ، والشراء الموفق ، ثلثا احتمال توفيقه تعتمد على العلاقات و المعلومات العامة .. ودعوني أسوق لكم تلك القصة ، التي حكاها لي أحد الشيوخ المعمرين في مدينة الموصل ، حيث سألته عن أسماء بعض الأحياء ، ومنها ( باب لكش) و(باب الطوب) و (باب سنجار) و ( باب البيض ) .. وعندما سألته عن أسباب التسمية أجابني بالطبع ( وليس مجال بحثنا ) .. لكن عند الأخير (باب البيض ) ، أخبرني بشيء طريف ، لا زلت أذكره ، رغم أن حديثي مع الشيخ مر عليه حوالي 30 عاما ..

فقال : كنا نبيع البيض هنا ، في ( باب البيض) .. وكان بيننا تاجر بيض يهودي . كنا نشتري البيضة ب (عانة ) أي ( 4 فلسات) ونبيعها ب 5 فلسات ، لنربح فلسا بالبيضة .. في حين اليهودي يشتري البيضة ب (عانة ) ويبيعها (بعانة) أي 4 فلس . فكان يغيضنا ، اذ كان يبيع هو آلاف البيض يوميا ، في حين لا يصل بيعي الى 100 بيضة في أحسن الأيام ..

قال الشيخ : فتحايلت على اليهودي ، و أنا أسأله بتهكم : يا رجل ألا تقول لي عن تلك التجارة غير العاقلة ، انك تشتري البيضة وتبيعها بنفس السعر ، ما هذا أمجنون أنت ؟ .. من كثر ما ألححت على اليهودي ( والكلام للشيخ الموصللي ) ، فضاق اليهودي ذرعا بي ، فأجاب : إنكم أيها العرب ، لا تفهمون ما هي التجارة ، فأنا أربح يوميا حوالي ستة أحمال تبن ( الذي كان البيض يوضع فيه ، هذا طبعا قبل اختراع الأطباق الكرتونية ) ..

و عندها جلست بالقرب من الشيخ ، لأستمع للمزيد من حديثه الطريف والمفيد في نفس الوقت عن تجاربه و مشاهداته عن التجار اليهود الذين كانوا يقيمون في الموصل .. فقال : كان اذا رأوا أحدهم فقيرا ، فيخترعون له حيلة ، إذ يعطوه (50) دينارا ، ويكلفوه بأن يشتري كل أبر الخياطة في المدينة و ما حولها ، بكل هدوء ودون أن يكتشفه أحد .. حتى لا يبقي ولا أبرة في السوق .. يأتي هنا دور اليهود الآخرين .. إذ يقوموا بسؤال كل المحال التجارية عن أبر ، وبطريقة فجة ، ويضربون الكف على الكف ، إذ متى ستصل الباخرة من الهند وتأتي بأبر ..

ثم يهمس آخرون بوجود بعض الأبر ، عند صاحبهم الذي أعطوه المبلغ لكي يؤسس لنفسه رأس مال .. ويبقوا يبعثون عليه ، وهو يبيع بعشرة أو عشرين مثل السعر الحقيقي للأبرة .. وهكذا كانوا يصنعون لبعض بتعاون و مكائد و إشاعات ، مصالح تجارية .. تفيد من يعمل بها . وبالبداية يتم التركيز على سلع رخيصة ، كحجر النيلة (الأزرق) أو كؤوس الشراب أو ال ( لالا) أي (بلورة السراج ) ..  من يتأمل تلك القصة يستطيع معرفة توقيت الشراء و أهمية المعلومات العامة...


كيف تتصرف في حالة النجاح أو الفشل  

في حالة نجاح المشروع :
كثير من يكتب لهم النجاح في مشاريعهم الصغرى و المتوسطة ، وخصوصا تلك التي تتعلق بتغذية المواطنين وما هو على هامشها من مشاريع ، أو التي تتعلق بتقديم خدمات على هامش قطاع النقل أو خدمات تصليح الأجهزة .. ولكن قليلون الذين يحافظوا على أوضاع نجاحهم .. و سنتعرض لمجموعة أمثلة قد تساعد في تفهم المقصود من وراءها 

في حالة فسخ الشركة المبكر :
ممكن أن يتعاون شريكان أو ثلاثة في مشروع صغير أو متوسط .. ويتم تحقيق أرباح واضحة في مدة زمنية قياسية .. ولكن سرعة النجاح قد يقابلها أحيانا ، سرعة في تفكك الشركة ، و أسباب تفكك الشركات مرده الى ما يلي :

1 ـ نسب النجاح في المشروع ، الى شريك دون غيره ، مما يخلق حالة من عدم الارتياح بعلاقات الشركاء .. تقود في النهاية الى تفكك الشركة ..
2 ـ إحساس أحد الشركاء في أن كل تلك الأرباح ، قد تؤول له وحده ، لولا وجود شركاءه .. 
3 ـ الظنون الآتية من سوء التوثيق للمعلومات ، فبالرغم من الأرباح الوفيرة إلا أن الشركاء يظنون أن الأرباح أكبر مما أعلن عنها ..
4 ـ اضطراب الطلبات الشخصية للشركاء ، سيقود الى صنع حالة اختلال في نسب المساهمة ، فمنهم من يريد أن يشتري بعض الخصوصيات ، ومنهم من يفكر في عمل خارج الشركة .. الخ 
5 ـ العلاقات الشخصية الخارجية للشركاء ، وتأثيرها على واقع الشركة ، وأكثر تلك العلاقات تأثيرا ، هي علاقات الأقارب ، والأصدقاء ، الذين يكثروا من ترددهم على الشركة ، ويثيرون قلق وعدم ارتياح باقي الشركاء ..
6 ـ خطوات مفاجئة ، يتخذها أكثر شخص متحكم في الشركة ، ويكون مصيرها الفشل ، فتتفكك الشركة على أثرها .. محملين ذاك الشخص مسؤولية الإخفاق .

إن توضيح دور كل شريك في الشركة ، مهم منذ البداية ، وعندما تكون الإدارة التنفيذية ، خارجة عن نطاق المالكين ، في حين أن المالكين ، يلتقون في هيئة مجتمعين للوقوف على تطور الأداء .. ويجتمعوا مع الإدارة التنفيذية بشكل دوري ، فإن مثل هذا السلوك ، سيقلل من احتمالية تفكك الشركة بوقت مبكر .

أما إذا كان الممول الرئيسي ، ليس قريبا من واقع المشروع ، والإدارة التنفيذية ، هي الطرف الآخر في الشركة ، مقابل جهدها ، فإن مكتب تدقيق حسابات خارجي ، يتفق عليه الطرفان ، سيقلل من احتمالية الشكوك في أداء الإدارة التنفيذية أمام الممول ....


الصبر عامل هام في نجاح المشاريع  

 كما هو الصبر ، عامل حاسم في الحروب و السياسات و تكوين الأسر .. وكما هو صفة تحث عليها الأديان السماوية وتبشر الصابرين فيها ، وكما هي صفة تحث عليها الأدبيات السياسية الحديثة ، وتطلق عليها (الصمود ) .. فهي صفة واجبة في الاقتصاد أيضا ..

لنضرب مثلا ، قد يغترب أحدنا في بلد بعيد عن وطنه ، ويتحمل صعوبات الغربة ، ويعود بعد غياب عشر سنوات ، ومعه مبلغا ، ويقوم بإنشاء مشروع ، قد لا يكون موفقا في تنفيذه أو اختيار عنوانه أو مكان ذلك المشروع ، وقد يخسر كل ما أحضر من أموال ، أو يخسر معظمها .. وقد يربي أحدنا ولدا ويعلمه أحسن تعليم ، ويواظب على الصرف عليه وهو في أمس الحاجة الى كل فلس دفعه عليه ، وعند التخرج قد يتوفى الولد .. وبإمكان أي قارئ أن يطلق العنان لذاكرته ، ويتذكر كم نموذجا اطلع عليه من تلك النماذج أو مثيلاتها ..

لكن هل تتوقف الحياة ؟ وهل يتوقف صاحب المشروع الذي أخفق عن محاولاته ؟ وهل لو بقي يبكي ويندب حظه و يكتب مذكراته و يتحول لأديب ، هل سيغير من النتائج شيئا ؟ ولم نذكر ما ذكرناه من باب هذر الكلام ، لكننا وبعد الإطلاع على كثير من تجارب الشباب ، وارتباكها ونكوص أصحابها و ارتكاساتهم ، وتحولهم لمشاريع مجانين .. حاولنا زج هذه المادة بين موضوعنا ، فهي ليست للإهابة وإثارة الهمم الطيبة ، والمواد الأدبية ، بقدر ما هي أحد الركائز الهامة في تنفيذ المشاريع الصغرى والمتوسطة . وأهميتها تنبع مما يلي :

1 ـ إن ترك المشروع في بداياته ، على إثر بعض الخسائر ، سيقود الى خسارة أعظم وهي بيع المشروع بأبخس الأثمان ..

2 ـ إن ترك المشروع والانتقال لمشروع آخر مختلف ، سيمزق تراكم الخبرات لدى الشباب ، وهي ظاهرة تنتشر في بلادنا ، وينجم عنها ما يلي : 

أ ـ عدم الدفاع عن المهنة وعدم تطوير القوانين الخاصة بها ( علاقات الإنتاج ) .. وترك المشرعين في البلاد دون متابعة من العاملين والمنتجين ، فطالما كان ترك المهنة هو الحل .. فان المشرع ، قد تعود غياب الإصرار من العاملين على تطوير تشريعاته ..
ب ـ عدم التفكير بترسيخ مبدأ ( النمطية ) في الإنتاج ، ومن ينظر الى التجربة اليابانية ، يجد أن أكبر ميزاتها التي أوصلت اليابان الى ما وصل اليه ، هي النمطية .. أي تركيز التخصص في نمط محدد من العمل ، لتقليل الكلف المستقبلية في الإنتاج ، و القدرة على الاختراع و تقليل المستورد من قطع الغيار و حتى المكائن نفسها ..

3 ـ إن عينات الذبذبة في نجاح المشاريع ، مسألة معروفة على مر التاريخ ، فقد تتحسن الظروف بعد ترك المشروع بمدة بسيطة ، وعندها سيكون الندم هو الشعور السائد والمسيطر على نفسية من تركه ..

4 ـ ان التردد والتنقل من مشروع لمشروع ، ومن مكان لمكان سيصنع حالة من الفشل تلتصق بمن يقوم بها .. وقد يصبح مترددا في قبول مشروع ناجح ، لخوفه من تكرار الفشل ..

هناك من الشباب من يقوم بتربية ( دجاج لاحم ) .. و يصادف أن تكون الأسعار في الحضيض مع أول تجربة لهذا الشاب ، فإن ترك التربية ، وتحسنت الأسعار .. فقد يعاود التربية ( هذا للمهندسين الزراعيين أو الأطباء البياطرة) .. ويصادف في هذه المرة أن يهبط السعر عندما يكون دجاجه في عمر البيع .. فيتوقف و قد يعاود عندما ترتفع الأسعار .. أو أن يقلع نهائيا عن التربية .. إن ما دفعه للعودة هو ارتفاع الأسعار .. وإن ما جعله يتوقف هو انخفاض الأسعار ، لو واظب واستمر في التربية ، لعوضت ارتفاع الأسعار ، ما خسره عندما انخفضت .. 

لن ننهي تلك المقالة بنصيحة ساذجة .. ونقول اصبروا فحسب .. بل ننصح الشباب بالابتداء بمشاريع ذات (دورة رأسمال ) قصيرة .. والابتعاد عن المشاريع ذات دورات رأس المال الطويلة .. وسنناقش تلك المسألة فيما بعد  ..
يتبــــــع



النص منقول للفائدة
وتم التنسيق والإعداد
بواســطــــــــــــــــة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كيف تبدأ مشروعـــك الجديد
( الجزء الثالث )




التشويش الحاصل في أنماط الحياة 
مصدر خطير لتدمير الشباب  

إذا نمت أطراف الجسم ( اليدين والرجلين ) بما يتناسب مع نمو الإنسان العقلي والمناسب للزيادة في العمر .. فإن ذلك يخضع للصفة الطبيعية ، ولكن لنتصور أن أحدا قد نمت رجله اليسرى (مثلا) ليصبح طولها أربعة أمتار ، فإن ذلك النمو سيكون عبارة عن تشوه خطير ، سيعيق السير والقدرة على أداء صاحب تلك الظاهرة القيام بمهامه الطبيعية ..

إن المثال السابق ، يشبه لحد كبير ما حصل على النمو في نزعة الاستهلاك والبذخ والترف ، في حين توقفت القدرة على الزيادة في الدخل ( راتب أو مردود) .. فلم يعد بإمكان المواطن ليوفق بين النزعة الاستهلاكية الصاعدة وثبات دخله .. فيضطر للاستدانة أو بيع مدخراته أو عقاراته التي ورثها ..

هذه الظاهرة استشرت في عصر الفوضى الذي ساد العالم منذ ثلاثة عقود ، حيث نمت مداخيل أناس لا يعملون ولكنهم يكسبون بطرق غريبة ، الأموال الكثيرة ، فكونوا نمطا للقياس على الحياة تأثرت به طبقات الشعب ، ولم تستطع تجاهله .. كما لم تستطع مجاراته ..

إن هذه الظاهرة ، جعلت الناس يحتقرون أي مهنة أو متجر أو ورشة صغيرة ، تدر عليهم ربحا يتلاءم مع العمل الذي يقومون به ، لكنها لا تتلاءم مع تطوير قدرتهم الشرائية ، لتلبي حاجات الزوجة والبيت و نمط الحياة المرتبطة بعصر الفوضى .. فتكون النتيجة هي الانتقال من مهنة الى مهنة ، وبيع مستلزمات المهنة السابقة بخسارة ، وتحمل تكاليف التغيير بالمهنة الجديدة ، مما يستوجب الاستدانة أو بيع مزيد من المدخرات و العقارات الموروثة (في بعض الحالات ) .

إن تلك الظاهرة لها مخاطر شديدة على الصعيدين الفردي والجماعي (الوطني) 

1 ـ فعلى صعيد الخبرات ، إن هذا النمط من التغيير المستمر سيؤثر في :

أ ـ عدم تراكم الخبرات عند الأفراد ، بسبب التنقل من مكان لمكان ومن عمل لعمل ، وهذا يجعل الأفراد في مرحلة تدرب طيلة حياتهم و يبعدهم عن كونهم محترفين يطوروا من مهنهم ، ويسجلوا براءات الاختراع في تلك المهن .

ب ـ عدم تنامي فكرة المشرعين ، لسن القوانين ( موضوع علاقات الإنتاج ) ، وذلك لغياب المحترفين الذين يدافعون عن مهنهم ، ويضعون لها المقترحات النافعة التي يتبناها النواب ( المشرعون ) .

ج ـ عدم تشكيل كيانات مهنية ، تعرف البلاد بتلك الكيانات ( نقابات جمعيات مهنية حقيقية لا شكلية ) .. تسهل وصف اقتصاد البلاد بصفات واضحة ومفهومة لمن هم خارج البلاد ..

2 ـ على الصعيد المالي والمادي :

أ ـ هدر أموال الأفراد في تجارب فاشلة ، ستجعلهم في النهاية يترددون في البحث عن مشروع ناجح ، لكثرة تجاربهم الفاشلة .

ب ـ استنزاف أموال الأسر والأفراد ، وتعريض الأجيال القادمة للانحدار في مستويات حياتهم الاقتصادية والتعليمية والاجتماعية .. وزيادة حجم المهمشين في المجتمعات .

ج ـ استنزاف موارد البلاد من مياه ، استغلت في مشاريع لم تدرس جيدا ، أو مواد خام وظفت بطريقة خاطئة ، سواء تلك المنتجة محليا أو المستوردة .

إن التشدد الحكومي في السيطرة على توجيه تلك المشاريع ، يشبه لحد كبير إجبار الأطفال الرضع على أخذ جرعات اللقاح ضد الشلل .. فشلل الأفراد يؤثر على المجتمع ، كما أن فشل الأفراد في مشاريعهم يؤثر على المجتمع ، وحتى يكون تدخل الحكومات نافعا و مفيدا يستوجب ما يلي :

1 ـ تأسيس مناهج تربوية في المدارس ، تتناول تلك المسألة بيد مختصين ، وتربطها بالتدريبات العملية بالتنسيق مع المنشئات العامة والخاصة .. ليتدرب التلميذ منذ الصغر ، على تقييم الأداء العملي مع الإداري .

2 ـ تأسيس مكاتب حكومية وخاصة ، لتقديم المشورات ودراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية ، و عدم إعطاء ترخيص لأي مشروع إلا بإرفاق دراسة جدوى اقتصادية حقيقية ، وتحميل جهة إعطاء الدراسة ، مسئولية أو جزء من مسئولية فشل تلك المشاريع .

3 ـ الابتعاد عن ثقافة الاستهلاك ، والتباهي بمظاهر الترف ، وإلزام التلاميذ في المدارس والجامعات بزي موحد .. وتشجيع الأعمال الثقافية التي تدعو للابتعاد عن ثقافة الاستهلاك ..

4 ـ اشتراط التقدم للانتخابات البرلمانية ( التشريعية ) هي مقدرة النائب على التعامل مع القوانين وآليات سنها ، لتخدم في النهاية الحالة الاقتصادية التي تتفرع عنها ظواهر الفشل ..

5 ـ التخفيف من إقبال الدولة على البذخ في تزويد موظفيها المعادلين لمن هم في مثل وضعهم بالقطاع الخاص ، بأشكال الرفاه من ( سيارات ومكاتب فخمة ) .. مما يجعل هذا النموذج نموذجا يحتذى به في القطاع الخاص .

إن إزالة التشويش من رؤوس الشباب حول أهمية المواظبة في أعمالهم ، وعدم احتقارها ، سيشجع على تخفيف استيراد العمالة الوافدة ، كما سيقلل من هدر الأموال والزمن في تلك المشاريع ....


سوء التوثيق لحركات المشاريع  

يتوهم الكثير من الشباب في تقدير أهمية التوثيق للحركات التي تحصل في مشروعاتهم ، وهذا الوهم قد يكون ناتج عن انحيازهم للصورة التي كونوها عن مشاريعهم قبل إنشائها ، فرسموا في خيالهم صورا زاهية ، عندما ناقشوا مشاريعهم بالمشافهة مع أصدقائهم ، أو ذويهم ، أو حتى أنفسهم .. 

ونادرا ما يتذكر شاب طرق مسك الدفاتر عند من افتتن بهم وأنشأ مشروعه متأثرا بهم ، فهو في مرحلة جمع المعلومات الأولية ، لم يكن مهتما بالدرجة الأولى إلا في موضوع حجم الأرباح ، وحجم رأس المال الموظف ، ولم يخطر ببال الشاب مسألة مسك الدفاتر .. 

والحالة الأخرى هي المعلومات النظرية التي تعلمها الشاب في المدرسة أو الجامعة ، والتي انتهت علاقته بها منذ أن امتحن بها .. 

قد يتأخر استخدام موظف للتوثيق ، سواء كان محاسب محترف ، أو سكرتير يدرك أهمية التوثيق ، وإن استخدم مثل هذا الموظف ، فإن السمة الطاغية على أجواء المشروع تكون هائمة بين ، الأمل القوي بتحقيق نجاح يتلاءم مع القاعدة النظرية للمشروع ، وبين جهل يجهله صاحب المشروع ، الذي لا يلح على موضوع التوثيق ..

تظهر المشاكل في التوثيق ، عندما تكون تلك المشاريع ، بها أكثر من طرف ، طرف ممول عن طيب قلب ، سواء كانت علاقة أسرية أو علاقة صداقة ، وطرف قائم على المشروع لا يدرك أهمية موضوع التوثيق ..فإن كان الطرفان يتقاسما أجواء التفاؤل بصورة ودودة ، فإن ذلك الود سرعان ما يزول ، عندما يتعرض المشروع لهزات مالية ، أو يدخل الشك عندما تظهر إشاعات خارجية بأن المشروع أرباحه أكثر من تلك التي أعلنها الطرف القائم على المشروع .

كما أن القائم على المشروع ، حتى لو كان بلا شريك ، فإنه إذا ما حقق ربحا في عينة من الوقت ، ورأى أن التدفقات المالية مغرية نوعا ما ، ولكن مع توثيق سيء ، لا يبين قيمة الموجودات الحقيقية ولا قيمة المطلوبات الآجلة ، فإنه سيرتكب الكثير من الحماقات ، منها ما هو على صعيد المصاريف الشخصية ومنها ما هو على صعيد التوسع غير المدروس ، وعندما تعود معدلات البيع والحركة لوضعها الطبيعي ، فإن آثار تصرفاته التي أغفلت موضوع التوثيق والاعتماد على حقائقه ، سرعان ما تخلق له مشاكل قد تنهي المشروع برمته .

إن تدارك مسألة التوثيق لفترة لاحقة ، قد يكون التأسيس فيه خاطئا ، حيث تؤسس السجلات بناء على رغبة القائم على المشروع الذي يريد تصويب وضعه وفق ما مر به من حاجة ، وعليه فسيكون تأسيس تلك السجلات ، لا يخلو من معلومات تكثر الشكوك في صحتها ، نتيجة تقارب التواريخ ، وغياب التوقيع ، وغيرها مما يجعل تلك السجلات ، ليس ذو فائدة فحسب ، بل وحتى مصدرا إضافيا للشكوك الجديدة ..

وإذا ما تحققت أرباح حقيقية ، مع وجود سجلات غير دقيقة ، فإن مشاكل ستظهر مع دوائر الضريبة ، ( الدخل والمبيعات وغيرها ) .. وهذا سيعيق حركات مستقبلية تتعلق بالاستيراد أو الترخيص أو غيرها ..

قد يقول قائل : وما فائدة السجلات إن لم يطمئن القائم على المشروع في سير مشروعه ، حتى يباشر بتأسيس تلك السجلات ؟ .. ونقول : حتى وإن كانت تلك الحجة هي التي ستقود الى حل وتصفية المشروع ، فإن السجلات ضرورية لتلك التصفية ، حتى تصل حقوق الأطراف على وجه مقنع إن وجد أكثر من طرف ، وتكون تلك السجلات دليلا لمعرفة أمكنة الإخفاقات في المشروع أثناء تقييم ما حدث ، حتى يتجاوز القائم مثيلاتها مستقبلا ....


السلوك في الدعوات العامة و نقاش المحترفين  

يتم في كل المهن والمشاريع أن يكون هناك اختلاط بين الأفراد من كل مهنة وحرفة وعمل، سواء كان تقني أو إداري أو عضلي أو فكري. والحديث الذي يدور بين أبناء خط مهني أو إداري أو فكري أو حتى سياسي، يسمى نقاش المحترفين .. أي من يحترف ذاك الصنف من الجهد الفكري أو العضلي ..

كثير من الأفراد يتجنبون الدخول في نقاش المحترفين، لا لشيء إلا أن يداروا عجزهم أو نقاط ضعفهم في كثير من الأحيان، وهذا النمط من التهرب من نقاش المحترفين، نجده في دوائر الدولة الحكومية بأكثر من مجال، فالمهندسون الزراعيون الموظفون في دوائر الدولة، والذين نالوا ترقياتهم حسب (الروزنامة) فإن مهاراتهم ضحلة وسيئة وكثير من الأوقات يقومون بمهام إدارية لا تمت لموضوع دراستهم بصلة، مما يجعل طول الوقت يبخر تلك المعلومات .. فتجدهم قد يخوضوا بأصناف الطعام أو نتائج دوري كرة القدم أو أي موضوع عدا الزراعة .

لكن في بعض زوايا النقابات المهنية أو الحرفية أو أطراف السوق، تجد هناك من يخوض نقاش المحترفين وخبايا العمل باقتدار وأستاذية واضحة، كما أن المحاضرين ورواد الندوات المتخصصة، يقومون بتداول معلومات متطورة من شأنها أن تطرح الكثير من البرامج التي تدفع بمستوى المهنة الى الأمام .

وتتسابق الشركات العالمية الكبرى في مضمار التسويق لمنتجاتها، الى استضافة الأفراد المعروفين أو في طريقهم أن يكونوا معروفين في بلاد المنشأ وتوزع الدعوات على وكلائها في المناطق لتنتدبهم الى مثل تلك الدعوات. وعليه فإن الوكيل المحلي سيسمي مجموعة زبائنه الذين سيحضرون لمثل تلك المناسبات، وعادة ما يكون المبتدئين في المشاريع هم من سيحضرون تلك الدعوات ..

في مثل تلك الدعوات يتم تعرف أبناء المهنة على بعض عن قرب، وتكون تلك المناسبات أقرب لما يقوم به مدربو فرق كرة القدم باصطياد لاعبين من مباريات ودية، أو حتى مباريات عالمية أو قطرية .. وسيستثمر ذوي الخبرات تلك المناسبات بأشكال مختلفة منها :

1ـ التعرف على طرق مهنية جيدة أقل كلفة وأكثر إنتاجا من خلال تبادل الأحاديث بين الحضور أو المضيفين .
2ـ التعرف على خريطة الزبون الجيدين الذين يصدقوا في تعاملهم، من خلال الاحترام الظاهر والتودد لهم من قبل أناس معروفين من الحضور.
3ـ التعرف على خريطة الزبون السيئين من خلال جمع المعلومات من الحضور عن فصول من الخدع وعمليات النصب لتجنبهم .
4ـ التعرف على مستقبل المهنة من خلال ما يطرح من توقعات أو أخبار مشاريع مستقبلية التي تنتشر أخبارها في أروقة مكان الاستضافة...


وعلى من يحضر تلك المناسبات من الشباب أن ينتبه لما يلي 

 1ـ أن لا يجعل من سفره، خصوصا إذا كان لدولة أجنبية، مناسبة للسياحة ويتغيب عما يعرض على المستضافين من وسائل عملية حديثة.
2ـ أن يدون كل ما يراه بالطريقة الصحفية، وأن يرقم المطويات التي يحصل عليها (نشريات) وإن كانت بلغة أخرى يبادر لترجمتها فور عودته ويصنفها .
3ـ أن لا يأخذ ما يقال له من حضور وكأنه مسلمات أو حقائق، بل عليه التحري عن صدق من قال و تزكية أطراف أخرى لما سمع عن شخص أو شركة.
4ـ أن لا يفصح عن رأسماله الحقيقي ولا عن الأسعار الحقيقية التي يشتري بها، وعليه أن لا يفصح عن تفاصيل توليفة صناعته وكلفها .
5ـ أن يتجنب الحديث عن تفاصيل علاقاته مع الآخرين وأن لا يذكر أحدا بسوء.
6ـ أن يحرص أن يكون سلوكه السياحي (فترات الراحة) سلوكا قويما، لا عبث به ولا قلة حياء، لأن سرعة انتشار أخبار كهذه بين الحضور سيؤثر على طبيعة علاقاته المستقبلية مع أبناء المهنة والسوق بشكل عام..



النص منقول للفائدة
وتم التنسيق والإعداد
بواســطــــــــــــــــة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخى العزيز ايمن خطاب 

موضوع هااااااااااااااااااام 
وذو فائدة عظيمة للشباب 
سواء من يفكر فى البدء فى مشروع او من بدء فعلا ويواجه صعوبات فى طريقة 
لا اجد كلمات لشكرك على هذا المجهود 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاخى العزيز ايمن خطاب 
> 
> موضوع هااااااااااااااااااام 
> وذو فائدة عظيمة للشباب 
> سواء من يفكر فى البدء فى مشروع او من بدء فعلا ويواجه صعوبات فى طريقة 
> لا اجد كلمات لشكرك على هذا المجهود 
> 
> دمت بكل خير


*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني





تعتبر المشروعات الصغيرة بأيدي الشباب من أهم الوسائل المستخدمة حديثاً  للمشاركة ولو جزئياً في النهوض بالإقتصاد في عصرنا الحالي ..  حيث تكتسب المشروعات الصغيرة أهمية متزايدة يوماً بعد يوم..  فالحكومات الآن سواء في البلدان المتقدمة أو النامية ..  لم تعد قادرة على سد احتياجات الأفراد .. فمع تعقد الظروف الحياتية ازدادت الاحتياجات الإقتصادية وأصبحت في تغيّر مستمر .. ولذلك كان لا بد من وجود جهة أخرى موازية للجهات الحكومية تقوم بملء المجال العام وتكمّل الدور الذي تقوم به الجهات الحكومية في تلبية الاحتياجات الاقتصادية ..

ومن هنا كان لابد من توعية الشباب وتعزيز انتماءهم ومشاركتهم في دعم الإقتصاد القومي من خلال تلك المشاريع الصغيرة وتنمية قدراتهم ومهاراتهم الشخصية والعلمية والعملية حتى لا يتعرضون للفشل في أول الطريق .. فالشباب هم عماد المجتمع .. ونبض قلبه  .. وهم خير قادر على تحمل المسؤولية والنهوض بالإقتصاد القومي ...



على اسم مصر دع التاريخ يقل ما يشاء

انا مصـــــر عندى احب وأجمل الأشياء 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

موضوع اكثر من راائع

فعلا الموضوع مفيد جدا لاى واحد عايز يبتدى مشروع جديد لان اللى قولته  من ان الواحد يسيب المشروع لمجرد انه خسر

 فى البداية ده بيحصل كتييير جدا بس السبب انه مابيكونش معاه راس المال اللى يقدر يكمل بيه ويستمر فى المشروع بتاعه 

ومشروعه فى نفس الوقت بيخسر

تسلم ايدك عالنقل المفيد ده

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> موضوع اكثر من راائع
> 
> فعلا الموضوع مفيد جدا لاى واحد عايز يبتدى مشروع جديد لان اللى قولته  من ان الواحد يسيب المشروع لمجرد انه خسر
> 
>  فى البداية ده بيحصل كتييير جدا بس السبب انه مابيكونش معاه راس المال اللى يقدر يكمل بيه ويستمر فى المشروع بتاعه 
> 
> ومشروعه فى نفس الوقت بيخسر
> 
> تسلم ايدك عالنقل المفيد ده



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوجي





 إن الهدف الأساسي من نقل تلك المعلومات هو مساعدة الشباب فى إنشاء المشروعات الصغيرة  وتنميتها .. وعرض مبسط للفرص المتاحة والتحديات التى تواجهها بعيداً عن الفشل فى عالم سادت فيه البطالة وأصبح فيه الحصول على وظيفة متميزة حلم بعيد المنال لدى معظم الشباب .. فالجامعات تخرج سنويا ملايين الشباب .. ورغم ذلك فإن كل شاب وفتاة من حقه أن يحلم بغدٍ أفضل .. ، أكثر إشراقا وابتساما .. ، وأن يصبح يوما ما أحد رجال الأعمال .. . لكن كيف ، ومتى ، وأين ، ولماذا ؟ كلها أسئلة تدور فى أذهاننا وخاصة الشباب الباحث عن فرصة عمل فى ظل ظروف تاهت فيها الخطى وتفرقت فيها السبل.

ويجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الكل يجمع على أن المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة تمثل قاطرة التنمية وخاصة فى البلدان ذات العمالة الكثيفة ، فقد نجحت التجربة فى دول جنوب شرق أسيا وحققت المعادلة الصعبة رغم زيادة أعداد السكان وقلة الموارد. وتشير الإحصاءات إلى أن المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة تمثل 98% من مجموع المؤسسات العاملة فى معظم دول العالم، وقد نما دور المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة مع نهاية عهد الاقتصاد الموجه وتفعيل دور منظمة التجارة العالمية.

من هنا جاء اهتمامنا بالمشروعات الصغيرة باعتبارها بارقة أمل فى إيجاد فرصة عمل متميزة للشباب، وهى كذلك حاضنة رجال أعمال المستقبل، آملين فى أن يجد طلاب السنوات النهائية وخريجو الجامعات المصرية السبيل نحو مستقبل أكثر إشراقا وابتساما. بإذن الله . .




المرجــــــع 
مشروع الطرق المؤدية إلى التعليم العالى
 مركز تطوير الدراسات العليا والبحوث 
كلية الهندسة – جامعة القاهرة
المشــروعات الصغـــــيرة
الفــــرص والتحديات
د.جمال كمال الدين
 د. سيد كاسب  


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
>  إن الهدف الأساسي من نقل تلك المعلومات هو مساعدة الشباب فى إنشاء المشروعات الصغيرة  وتنميتها .. وعرض مبسط للفرص المتاحة والتحديات التى تواجهها بعيداً عن الفشل فى عالم سادت فيه البطالة وأصبح فيه الحصول على وظيفة متميزة حلم بعيد المنال لدى معظم الشباب .. فالجامعات تخرج سنويا ملايين الشباب .. ورغم ذلك فإن كل شاب وفتاة من حقه أن يحلم بغدٍ أفضل .. ، أكثر إشراقا وابتساما .. ، وأن يصبح يوما ما أحد رجال الأعمال .. . لكن كيف ، ومتى ، وأين ، ولماذا ؟ كلها أسئلة تدور فى أذهاننا وخاصة الشباب الباحث عن فرصة عمل فى ظل ظروف تاهت فيها الخطى وتفرقت فيها السبل.
>  . .
> بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب[/color][/SIZE][/FONT]*


أستاذ\ أيمن..
تسلم أيدك على نقلك المتميز لموضوع من المواضيع الهامة التى تخص مستقبل الشباب ويؤثر على تقدم البلاد ..فالموضوع هام بالفعل.. :y: 
,وأحيانا يفتقد الشاب للجرأة  حتى فى التفكير لبداية مشروع من الممكن أن يصلح حاله ويفيده مستقبلا ويفيد البلد .. فأتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لكل شاب وفتاة يسعون وراء النجاح وبداية لمستقبل أفضل.. :y: 
تقبل مرورى وتحياتى.. :f:

----------


## سابرينا

*جئت لارحب بك فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 
منور القاعة وياريت تشركنا فى مركز الاستشارات 
لم اكن اعلم ان لك اهتمامات اخرى غير الكتابة واتلشعر*

----------


## محمد غباشى

السلام عليكم ايمن باشا شكرا على الموضوع الجامد وبجد مفيد  واى مشروع لابد من دراسة جدوى خاصة لة لكى يحقق نسبة النجاح المرغوبة وتقبل مرورى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> تسلم أيدك على نقلك المتميز لموضوع من المواضيع الهامة التى تخص مستقبل الشباب ويؤثر على تقدم البلاد ..فالموضوع هام بالفعل..
> ,وأحيانا يفتقد الشاب للجرأة  حتى فى التفكير لبداية مشروع من الممكن أن يصلح حاله ويفيده مستقبلا ويفيد البلد .. فأتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لكل شاب وفتاة يسعون وراء النجاح وبداية لمستقبل أفضل..
> تقبل مرورى وتحياتى..



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما





إن التركيز على انجاح المشاريع الصغيرة لدى الشباب .. يتطلب العمل على زيادة الجرأة لتجاوز المعوقات والعقبات التي تواجههم .. مع تقديم كافة التسهيلات المطلوبة لاستمرارها من الدولة والجهات المعنية  .. وتوفير الدعم والحوافز لضمان تحقيق تلك المشروعات لدورها المطلوب بكفاءة وقدرة عاليتين .. ومن المعروف أن من أهم أسباب فشل المشاريع الصغيرة .. يعود الى عدم دراسة المشاريع بشكل مناسب قبل البدء بها .. ، بالإضافة الى افتقار القائمين عليها الى أساليب الإدارة الحديثة في تصريف الأعمال والنواحي التسويقية والمالية. 

لذا فلقد كان الهدف من هذا الشرح المبسط هو التعريف بأهمية المشاريع الصغيرة .. واكتشاف الأفكار الإستثمارية وتحويلها الى مشروع واقعي وقائم .. من خلال الأساليب العلمية الحديثة في دراسة وإعداد فكرة المشروع  .. والمراحل المختلفة التي يمر بها حتى تأسيسه من تحليل وتخطيط استراتيجي ..، ووضع الخطط التفصيلية للمشروع ..  وإعداد دراسة جدوى أولية وتقييمية. للحد من فشل المشاريع والمحافظة على استمراره...



على اسم مصر دع التاريخ يقل ما يشاء

انا مصـــــر عندى احب وأجمل الأشياء 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *جئت لارحب بك فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 
> منور القاعة وياريت تشركنا فى مركز الاستشارات 
> لم اكن اعلم ان لك اهتمامات اخرى غير الكتابة والشعر*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سابرينا 





 أشكرك على ترحيبك الكريم بشخصي المتواضع .. وللعلم فإن لدي اهتمامات منذ صغري بمجال الإدارة ونظم المعلومات والمحاسبة .. وشغفي في هذا الإتجاه جعلني أحصل على بكالوريوس في علوم الكمبيوتر ودبلوم في علوم الحاسب الآلي وكذلك بكالوريوس تجارة قسم محاسبة وتمهيد ماجيستير معادل في إدارة الأعمال و نظم المعلومات ولك يكن عمري وقتها يتعدى الخامسة والعشرين ..   فكانت الإدارة والكميوتر هي ركائز حياتي المهنية فهما يعتبرا أحد لعلوم الإنسانية الحديثة والتي لا تخلوا منهما اي مؤسسة أو كيان تجاري أو إجتماعي أو إقتصادي .. الخ .. ولربما لم أشارك هنا من قبل بهذه الفاعلية رغبة مني في أن أفصل بين حياتي العمليه وبين تفريغ طاقاتي المكبوته في هواية أعشقها وهي الكتابه في مجال الخواطر والشعر والأدب .. وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي .. تحياتي العطرية ..




قل لمن يحمل هماً .. إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ايمن باشا شكرا على الموضوع الجامد وبجد مفيد  واى مشروع لابد من دراسة جدوى خاصة لة لكى يحقق نسبة النجاح المرغوبة وتقبل مرورى




*



الأخ الفاضل .. محمد غباشى





مرحباً بك من جديد وبكل مداخــــــــــلاتك المتميزة

مرحباً بكل ما يجول فى خاطرك دون قيد او شرط 

مرحباً برتوش كلماتك الحائـــــرة في بحر الحــياة

ولتمتعـنــا دائــماً مداخلاتك هنا بصفـــة مستمرة  

صادقه بسيـــطـــــه مجــــــــرده من كل القيــــود

لتخــرج من كيــــانك من قلبك لتصـــل لقلوبنــا



على اسم مصر دع التاريخ يقل ما يشاء

انا مصـــــر عندى احب وأجمل الأشياء 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عطررجالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع ومجهود اكثر من رائع 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويغفر لنا ولوالدينا إنه جواد كريم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> موضوع ومجهود اكثر من رائع 
> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويغفر لنا ولوالدينا إنه جواد كريم



*



الأخ الفاضل  .. عطر رجالي





لحرفك بهاء خاص ولتعقيبك عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في متصفحي هنا إشراقة متألقــة

فسلمت يـــداك لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه



أغار عليــكِ من إدراك طرفى  

وأشـفـق أن يذيبك لمس كفى

وأخشى التلاقى فهــل أشفـي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حورس 2008





بفضل الله وتوفيقه .. تم ترشيح هذا الموضوع 

ضمن الأعمال المشاركة في حــورس 2008 م

كل الأمنيات الطيبة بالتوفيق للجميع

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

كل  عام   وانتم   بخير 




كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 

و إن شاء الله يكون عـيد سعيد عليكم و الأسرة الكريمة

ونكــون بمشيئة الله مجتمعين العام القادم بجبل عرفات 

مع أطيب الأمنيات الطيبة بقضاء إجازة سعيدة وممتعة 







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 




*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني






 ليس أمامنا في منتدى أبناء مصر إلاّ أن ننجح .. ونجاحنا تدعمه عناصر كثيرة ، أهمها اهتمامنا بجميع الأعضاء لأنه الاستثمار الأمثل ...، والرغبة في تطوير الذات وتعزيز الكفايات وصقل المهارات .... والعمل بروح الفريق في نطاق أخلاقيات العملية الفكرية الحديثة ،  من خلال دائرة المنافسة الشريفة بين جميع المشاركين بمسابقة التميز حورس 2008م ... وأمام أعيننا يافطة تتضمن العبارة التالية : (من لا يتطور يتراجع ، ومن لا يتميز يتحجر )  .. 

وأخيراً .. فلقد أصبحنا مجموعة من الطاقات البشرية العربية  نسعى من خلال منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب إلى نشر العلوم والثقافات ... واكتشاف وتطوير طاقاتنا الهائلة والكامنة  ... من خلال اطروحات في شتى المجالات المعرفية والزوجية لجميع الفئات ... ، نتميز بعقلانية حواراتنا ....، وحرصنا على احترام وجهات النظر المتعددة  .... معتمدين بعد الله على ديننا وقيمنا ومبادئنا وخبراتنا .

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب  :f: 
كل الشكر لك على موضوعك القيم
 :f2:

----------


## رحمة

*ما شاء الله 
موضوع متميز أخى الفاضل أيمن
نفع الله بك*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب 
> كل الشكر لك على موضوعك القيم




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. قلب مصر





لحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في متصفحي هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

فسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه



أغار عليــكِ من إدراك طرفى  

وأشـفـق أن يذيبك لمس كفى

وأخشى التلاقى فهــل أشفـي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ما شاء الله 
> موضوع متميز أخى الفاضل أيمن
> نفع الله بك*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. رحمة 





كل الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك الكريمة 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

